# Cwc Movement



## jackp93 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi

I am looking at getting a CWC and i have heard that some came with an omega movement, does anyone know if this is true. And if it is when they stopped using this movement.

Cheers

Jack


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I suspect what you are hearing is that they come with the same base ETA quartz movement. Many CWC's used ETA 955 movements, as did some Omega models. The Omega versions were a bit more "jazzed" up than the base versions of the movement were.

Getting to the point, they both used ETA movements, therefore CWC didn't use Omega parts.

Later,

William


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

yes eta in the new ones. AS ESA in the old ones


----------



## Gonville Bromhead (Jul 1, 2013)

Thomasr is quite right.

The current W10 uses an ETA 955.102. The diver, an ETA 955.112 and the SBS an ETA 955.122. They are fundamentally the same movement, the difference being the date and day/date facility.

Being ETA they are excellent movements.

Have they, in the past, been fitted in Omega watches? Yes. Not only Omega but (taking the ETA 955.112 for example) also in Tutima and Sinn

Omega, by the way, have a habit of 're-labelling' movements so that they appear to be 'Omega-only.' In truth, Omega is but one of the many arms of the mighty Swatch empire. Unsurprisingly, they use the same fundamental movement (ETA Base movement). There is nothing at all wrong with that, as long as you are not passing it off as something it shouldn't be.

Things to look out for: ETA 955.114 (no longer produced). Swiss parts, built elsewhere (guess where!)

The expression 'finishing.' For example: 'base ETA 2894, blue screws, perlage and CÃ´te de GenÃ¨ve *finishing*.' In other words, as William states above, it is a standard (and good quality) ETA movement that has been "jazzed up." This can only be of any real interest to you (or so it seems to me), it you (a). have a glass-backed wristwatch (quite common), (B). you like taking your watch off a lot and ©. you have too much time on your hands (no pun intended).


----------

